# 93 ser vs spec v



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i checked the specifications on a 93 SE-R and a new SPec v. A stock 93 SE-R does 15.8 in a 1/4 mile and a stock spec V does 15.6. Is this True ?how come the times are so close when there is 35hp in between??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

those times are wrong, well the se-r is pretty right, but the spec actually does the 1/4 in about 15.3 with an average driver, and a 15.0 with a really good driver.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

The Spec V is heavier and has a little more drivetrain loss of hp to the wheels. But sr20dem0n is right, the Spec V can get low 15's.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *those times are wrong, well the se-r is pretty right, but the spec actually does the 1/4 in about 15.3 with an average driver, and a 15.0 with a really good driver. *


I don't think your numbers are correct either, as a general statement that is. I doubt a stock Spec-V will run a 15 flat. I know some "average drivers" here in AZ with Spec's running high 15's and some low 16's, even with an intake. 

One guy here that ritually races at Firebird Raceway runs a 15.1-15.3 consistantly. And he has I/H/E, JIC Coil-Overs and motor mounts. His times have alot to do with the tracks crappy condition though. But even in optimum conditions I don't think he'd break a 14.8.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I know one person personally who has hit a 15.0 stock in a spec-v (stock rims/tires, full interior, and spare) and another who has hit a 14.8 with only an intake and BS removal. It's all about conditions.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49940&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I also know of a Spec that ran a 14.6 with the bolt-ons but I think 15 flat is capable on a stock Spec but it would have to be driven very well. I would say on average that is not the case though.

I would say from what I have seen on average 15.3-15.5 or so is the average for the Spec stock.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *I know one person personally who has hit a 15.0 stock in a spec-v (stock rims/tires, full interior, and spare) and another who has hit a 14.8 with only an intake and BS removal. It's all about conditions.
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49940&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 *


i was gonna pipe up about the guy _i_ know, but it looks like we've got the same friend :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

allan r said:


> *i was gonna pipe up about the guy i know, but it looks like we've got the same friend :cheers: *


who me??

btw i easliy pulled 1 car and still pulling on a 91 ser with i/e/s3 cams/ecu and a few other things from 60-100


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

no, d00d, not you, that _other_ guy who lives in texas who hits 14.8's with BS and intake


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

allan r said:


> *no, d00d, not you, that other guy who lives in texas who hits 14.8's with BS and intake   *


hahahaha well there is another guy in texas who ran [email protected] stock


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

oh really?!? i thought you were like the only one!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

allan r said:


> *oh really?!? i thought you were like the only one! *


nah planoser ran 14.87 stock, i probalby wouldve ran something like that if my car was actually stock longer than 1000 miles


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Plano ran a 14.87 stock? Last I heard he hit a 15.09 stock, then he did the bs removal and then dropped to the 14's


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Plano ran a 14.87 stock? Last I heard he hit a 15.09 stock, then he did the bs removal and then dropped to the 14's *


he never did the bs mod. he did it on his friends specv


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

really? I must be thinking of something else....is he still stock or has he done anything to it yet


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *really? I must be thinking of something else....is he still stock or has he done anything to it yet *


still stock, i ran 14.88 with intake than installed the bs kit and ran 14.81 while short shifter 2-4


----------

